# party



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

SOUTHERN SWAMP BOYS 2nd Party At The Ponds july 30- aug1, attended last year an had a blast, 
just wandering if any minb members plan on going


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

well it appears no one is going ,so i will drink one for u- all, might even let the bull dog have a couple


----------

